# Stuffed Flounder



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

An all-time favorite!

Finely chop some bell pepper, onion, celery and garlic
Lightly saute veggies in unsalted butter until soft/translucent 
Stop heat, add fresh crabmeat (and/or finely chopped cooked shrimp) and creole seasoning
Cut a big X in top of flounder and create 4 pockets by separating meat from bone
Fill pockets with stuffing, top with fresh parsley or cilantro, a few pats of butter and a little lemon or lime

Grill to perfection!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looks and sounds delish!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmmm, mmmm great!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I always do that with a boneless Flounder.

Here is how to de-bone a Flounder


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love it!


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

It was so good, we had to do it again! Dad said the first one had too much butter, so this one got olive oil.

Caught the flounder and crabs on the same beach at the same time.


----------

